# Overclocking Question



## TimDotThomas (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a Verizon Fascinate running build 6.1 with the latest Glitch Kernal. Lately it has been running a little slow. Not sure if it is because it is over a year old or the fact that it has been flashed A LOT. Anyway, I want to try and have my Fassy run a little faster for me. Can anyone recommend some voltage settings? I installed NStools as the Glitch post suggested. To be honest, I really love my Fassy and with it running ICS, I an not really pressed to upgrade. I would just like it to be a little more snappier. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sendan (Aug 2, 2011)

I suggest leaving your voltage settings alone, at least at first. Set your overclock, run it for a few days and ensure stability, then slowly start tweaking them if you must. I personally only tweak voltages for more stability, and a lot of the times that means not tweaking them at all.


----------

